# PICTURE TIME! Show your favorite diaper pic (with your kid or dog or whatever)



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

I just took this pic of DS- He was SO unhappy that I was taking his picture!
HERE


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

How bout top 3? :LOL

josh dreaming in his "dream" soaker

sos head

Little hyena on the run with FUNDS and a full cart


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Poor Dallin! He looked very sad in that picture.

HERE is a picture of Kylie in our first Kiwi Pie. We no longer own that cover, but I'm glad I have a good picture of her in it.


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
How bout top 3? :LOL

josh dreaming in his "dream" soaker

sos head

Little hyena on the run with FUNDS and a full cart

Oh those are great! What cute pics! :LOL
Lindsay- your little one is SO cute!


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

Am I the only one that was wondering if someone was going to post a pic of their dog diapered?







:


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juli1899*
Am I the only one that was wondering if someone was going to post a pic of their dog diapered?







:

Ian sleeping on daddy

Oh precious! I love Daddy/baby pics







ESP. ones in cute dipes!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Aw, these are GREAT!!

I love this one becuase it looks like Ella is in such a hurry to get somewhere (to the next shelf of toys, I guess): http://pic3.picturetrail.com/VOL19/1...3/69683322.jpg

ETA: Or maybe this - SO happy to be wearing MM (and a tee shirt from Baby Bloomrs): http://pic3.picturetrail.com/VOL19/1...2/69841796.jpg


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juli1899*
Am I the only one that was wondering if someone was going to post a pic of their dog diapered?







:

Ian sleeping on daddy
















about the dog!!

Cute pic! Sleeping babies are irresistable!


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

here's matteo in a diaper i made-even a diaper close up. it isn't tight at all-he is just a fat little boo.







if you couldn't tell.









http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/senali...bum?.dir=/6c93


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

shandelle!!! dallin is too cute


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Here are mine:

Kayla in a PF w/ Cozy Time Baby cover

Kayla in a pink dyed-by-me PF

Hannah in her soaker from the TP

Back of soaker


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

When DD was still in diapers it is a tie between this one:

Honeyboy

or this one:

Wooly Wonder

For DS it is this one:

Loveybums


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/823a6cee.jpg


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

Oh my goodness, Julia-that is the cutest pic! Look at that face!!









Can I kinda play? This isn't our fav dipe, but it is my fav diaper-only pic of Colin....
http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeDNWTNy0bMb0


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

I love these pics of DD in her first dipes that I made her..She couldn't sit still to save her life!! The first one cracks me up because I lured her to me to take pics by sticking my feet out in front of her..She Loooves shoes..Rather odd..Anyway..DD in my first attempts at diaper sewing..Gotta love that drool too!

DD drooling

DD trying to escape


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Let's see...

Here are a couple of DD when she was in diapers. DD in her Patriotic Heavenly Hiney diaper. My very favorite Ballerina Frogs Manyducks AIO. Her special Tuesday Bear Nemo-esque Clownfish cover.

DS#1 in his KSS Turnip Soaker. In his Tuesday Bear Sheep cover.

DS#2 in a Newborn BizzyB Hive PRR counting sheep diaper, he is barely 28 hours old.














I need to take some more of him in his diapers.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

In honor of DH's fav baseball team I'll show this one:
Yankee fan

but this little silly face is my fav:
first soaker shorts


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

These are sooo fun!

Ok, this is my fav for sentimental reasons. This is the last shot of both my children in diapers. (now Jude hasn't worn diapers in about a month)
Jude and Cicely

And... not quite my dog in a diaper... but in the pic at least!
Dog and Diaper

What fun thread idea!


----------



## cvharris (Aug 25, 2003)

Here's a slightly dated pic of DS wearing a FCB size 2 fitted:
Cleaning House

and here's a recent one of him wearing his new striped longies from Julie of TCT over a FLAG:
Soaker Pants


----------



## Pigpen (Dec 12, 2002)

This picture is the result of a _VERY_ uncooperative dd who absolutely could not lay still for me to put her diaper on...her snappi'd prefold sort of exploded!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...PA070015-t.jpg


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

Allie's first and only KP! LOL

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/becca0...85.jpg&.src=ph

Ok no diaper in the pic but here's nana's dog napping with dd1!!!
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/becca0...cb.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Here are a couple from us:

Anika in her Sit on Knits pants

AJ passed out on the floor in a Fuzzi Bunz

Grace showing off her "Got Cloth" shorts

Gosh all these babes are SO DARN SWEET!!


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

This one happens to be our favorite diaper:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...mmy/ZinBob.jpg

And our favorite wool pants:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...hMMlongies.jpg

And one of the pups, just for kicks:
http://www.geocities.com/natesmommy12600/Dsc02411.jpg


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*

Ok, this is my fav for sentimental reasons. This is the last shot of both my children in diapers. (now Jude hasn't worn diapers in about a month)
Jude and Cicely





















































That picture is priceless. If those were my kids I'd totally have a poster-sized version framed in my living room! (Do you?!) :LOL


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

here's my first chasing bubbles in a hand-dyed sos just before she potty trained.

i have a few favorites of my second including...
her tiny feet as a newborn (nb prorap over a kissaluv 0)
in all her chubbiness (homemade dipe)
in her giant soaker (i don't think she needed a large. lol!)


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

Suprisingly I don't have many pics of Maddy (my now pl 3 year old) in dipes even though she was cd'ed from 6 months to 2 years 9 months. But this is one of her at 16 months in her new AJ'z wool soaker (before I know about wahm and such)

http://www3.telus.net/kozoris/madeli...12-maddy07.jpg

And this series of Pics of Olivia in her Little Belle shorts (now traded) and her small orange firefly (sold) are my favorite









http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...3441&members=1

Everyone has such CUTE babes!!!!!!

Tammy


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

He's so happily cd'ed!! Noah in his blue frog print fb with his see my diaper shirt.

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeAOXLJi2bNWzoQ

Noah in his first soaker...Thank you Shelly!! I love this soaker. (my friend who cd's keeps asking me when I'm going to hand it down to her! LOL Never. Bwahahahhh.









http://share.shutterfly.com/action/s...en=1&sm=1&sl=1
This also has Noah in a Bumkins with prefold and Bummis snap and prefold.



















































Sure wish I hadn't started this...shutterfly is taking twenty three minutes to download one...that's right one picture at almost 4am!!! ARRGGHHH!







:







Sheesh I'll edit it in later. Still 24 minutes to go...how'd it go up???







:


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Awww...what a bunch of beautiful babes!!

Luke wearing my new fave dipe!

Here's another one...kinda blurry, but I







his face in this pic!


----------



## twirlgirl (Nov 8, 2002)

well I'm on my fourth cloth diapered baby and have pics of all of them that I love, however these are my favorite and when my first was still in dipes (now shes 6! and in kindergarten!) I would have to go dig on our file server for the pics of all of the boys in dipes

striking a pose

being silly

fwiw...its a dipe that I made for her back when I made PaPaSa diapers (ooooh so long ago)


----------



## mommy2three (Apr 6, 2003)

Here's the link to our Ofoto site for my sweet newborn baby girl! I need to take some new pics of her soon









http://www.ofoto.com/I.jsp?c=14epovz...h&x=0&y=4kkkdr


----------



## molly54 (Apr 30, 2004)

Beautiful pictures of your new baby, Aley! Did you take one yet of her in the sweater set? I can't wait to see it!















Renate-The Knitting Nana


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh boy these are cute pics everyone!!

Here is what I have of DS. I am going to get pics of the boys together in their cloth diapers (matching hopefully) once Chase is old enough to be out of the house (due 12-30-04)

Aaron as Super Man in his white FB
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...3bd80000001610

Aaron several weeks ago in OUR favorite diaper...we have such a thing for Orange in this house! I never put a cover on him when he is in this diaper! We cann him 'Cubby Corn' when he is in this outfit. His nickname is Cubby and he looks like that candy corn you get around this time of the year lol
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...e6370000001610

Aaron 6 weeks old in his kissaluv contour- I just got this out today to put in the wash for his baby brother *sniffle* I cant believe how fast they grow!
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...6c420000002613


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh we had so much fun looking at all the "babies" in the pictures







I cannot pick just one so here are some of my favs









First BBB soaker (way back when you could actually get them







)
BBB baby

Here is Hunter when he was just over a year old...
OBB fitted looking so cute!

CT longies and hat

Nemo BBB longies

The two Hunters at Disneyland with Mickey diapers
BBloomrs Mickey dipes


----------



## mommy2three (Apr 6, 2003)

Renate- I haven't taken too many pics of her in her dipes yet but I'll definitly put that beautiful sweater set you made on her later and take a pic to share!!!!

She's such a little sweetheart!


----------



## msrog (Mar 28, 2004)

Did you say I had to CHOOSE a SINGLE photo? Ha!

Here are my faves so far:
http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeAM2TRszcsWzFCg


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtokay*
in her giant soaker (i don't think she needed a large. lol!)

I always loved that picture of Ellie in her 'huge' Knitwitz soaker.







With her 1 sock.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

We don't have many pics where you can see the dipe...but here's a shot of Ethan rockin' a green wonderoo









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...04_8_24001.jpg


----------



## twostraightlines (Aug 28, 2004)

Here's my sweetie







.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v367/c...t=IMG_0346.jpg


----------

